# Wedding Music Advice



## UKbride

Newbie here - sorry if this is in the wrong place!

I'm getting married later this year but one thing we weren't made aware of when we booked the church is that the organ doesn't have any pedals.

We had chosen O Thou the Central Orb (Wood) but it's understandably not playable.

Can anyone suggest any alternatives? We're keen to keep away from anything too "wedding-y", and would ideally like to keep to the theme of light and nature. It can't be too organ heavy obviously and unaccompanied is fine. Ideally needs to be in 4 parts.

Thank you so much in advance.

Edit: it needs to be in English too please.


----------



## Metairie Road

And no jokes about the size of the organ please. This is serious business.


----------



## UKbride

Haha - yeah, tiny... quite probably smaller than the chamber organ at my church. The main organ at my own church has 60 stops but we're getting married in a small parish church (my future husband's choice) and I knew that we needed to be a bit careful with the music. At the moment it's looking like it might sound like something off of a merry-go-round! I think the polite way to put it is "sweet, but no depth"! I wouldn't say it's that serious though - it's a wedding after all


----------



## BobBrines

We were married in a commercial chapel that had no organ or any other musical instruments. I cut a CD with the music we wanted, and the sound guy played what was needed when. Does your chosen church have a sound system?


Bob


----------



## UKbride

Thanks for your message Bob. Valid point. Unfortunately this particular church has no sound system. There is a limited amount of power so we could, if it came to it, hire an audio system in. That said, as a former sound engineer, it won't be discreet!

Very frustrating because we had the option of a different church with a more substantial organ and a sound system. The invites have gone out now so it's a case of working with what we have. Thankfully we didn't opt for the 60-seat chapel with no electricity.


----------



## bharbeke

We used "How Great Thou Art" as an exit song. You can probably find an arrangement to suit the musicians and equipment you have.


----------



## Merl

UKbride; said:


> 473722]We're keen to keep away from anything too "wedding-y", and would ideally like to keep to the theme of light and nature. It can't be too organ heavy obviously and unaccompanied is fine. Ideally.


How about Cage's 4'33"? Not at all organ heavy and totally unaccompanied. You might need to add in your own 4th movement though.


----------

